# New Root Utility for .902



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

If you've lost root after going to the new OTA .902. The Droid 4 root utility will work at restoring your root access. Thanks be to @djrbliss for making the root method for the Droid4 publicly available.

you can download here for Windows: http://vulnfactory.org/public/motofail_windows.zip


----------



## watersports500 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I have been looking for a root tool for 902.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

So do you need to have previously been rooted for this to work or will it root 902? Because I can't get my phone to take the fxz or the forever root. So it seem I am stuck.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes it will work. This will root stock.902

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

I went ahead and rooted my phone from stock 902 and im on eclipse now


----------

